
Can You Spot the Deceptive Facebook Post? - rustcharm
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/09/04/technology/facebook-influence-campaigns-quiz.html
======
gmiller123456
They really need to explain why and how they define "influence campaign" to
make it clear why this matters. Just because a person is real doesn't mean
they're being honest, or accurate. And just because an account was a throw
away account doesn't mean it's dishonest or inaccurate.

~~~
laissezfart
are you like a SJW for the Internet Research Agency?

------
_nosaj
>making it difficult to tell what was a genuine post and what was not. Let’s
compare some to see if you can tell the difference. Spoiler: It isn’t easy.

Actually it's really easy. Just look at the number of likes/responses.

~~~
chairmanmow
Actually, that's not the trick, you need to look at which post is trying to
sow discord versus saying something semi-constructive.

